# Mettre son appli sur iPod Touch 2.0



## sigmanet15 (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Aujourd'hui j'étais bien impatient de enfin pouvoir mettre mes applications faites avec le SDK sur mon iPod Touch ! Je fais la mise à jour pour le mettre en 2.0, tout ce passe bien. Xcode reconnait mon iPod et me demande de l'utiliser pour le développement, ce que je fais ! Lorsque je veux lancer mon application sur l'iPod ... un message d'erreur !
Il dit:

"Your mobile device has encountered an unexpected error (0xE8000001) during the install phase: Verifying application
Try disconnecting and powering off the device; then power the device on and reconnect it."

Et voilà ... plus rien ! J'ai bien sur essayé de redémarrer mais rien n'y fait...
Est-ce que qqun peut m'aider ?! Peut me dire comment ou pourquoi ça fait ça ?!

Là je suis en train de le restaurer, peut-être que le problème vient de là, mais ça m'étonnerai beaucoup !


Salutations à tous,
Jonathan


----------



## bigmagic (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens également de faire le test avec mon iphone et j'ai la même erreur.

Il faut payer 99$ US pour pouvoir tester les applications sur le hardware.

Voir le lien ci-dessous :
http://developer.apple.com/iphone/program/

Nicolas

Edit : Le programme revient à 79&#8364; 

Voici le détail de la commande :

Phone Developer Program Standard Ref.: D4521

Eur 65,29	Eur 65,29
Sous-total:	Eur 65,29
TVA:	Eur 13,71
Total de la commande:	Eur 79,00


----------



## Dr_cube (13 Juillet 2008)

Salut, 

Je ne sais pas si ça à changé depuis la sortie officielle du firmware 2.0, mais jusqu'à maintenant Apple n'acceptait pas tout le monde pour le iPhone Developer Program. Il fallait vraiment insister, téléphoner souvent (et parler anglais) afin de donner des bonnes raisons. Apple a indiqué avoir eu 25000 demandes et n'en avoir accepté que 4000. 
Et même une fois qu'on a souscris à ce truc, il n'est pas simple de transférer nos applications sur iPhone (la première fois seulement), car la sécurité est très élevée (certificats etc.). 
De plus, on est sensé avoir 5 licences avec le programme standard, mais en fait il s'agit de 5 licences pour travailler sur une seule et même application... 

Lorsque j'ai découvert toutes ces surprises, j'avoue que j'ai été un peu déçu, parce que ce n'était pas aussi simple que Steve Jobs le disait. 

A part ça c'est pas mal quand même.


----------



## macmaniaque (19 Juillet 2008)

Depuis que l'iPhone OS 2 est sortie, il est maintenant possible de souscrire à l'iPhone Developper Programm, chose que je me suis empresser de faire, afin de pouvoiur moi aussi tester mes appli sur mon iPhone... Cependant, lorsque je clique sur mon "activation code" que Apple m'a envoyer, j'ai un message d'erreur me disant qu'il n'ont pas été capable de m'identifier...
Et je me trouve dans la même situation que "Dr_cube" avec le même message d'erreur...?

De plus, en lisant la doc Apple, il parle d'installer un certificats provenant du "iPhone developer portal" mais je vois pas où on le télécharge ce certificats...?

Quelqu'un peut m'aider s'il vous plait?


----------



## damien_t (23 Juillet 2008)

macmaniaque a dit:


> Depuis que l'iPhone OS 2 est sortie, il est maintenant possible de souscrire à l'iPhone Developper Programm, chose que je me suis empresser de faire, afin de pouvoiur moi aussi tester mes appli sur mon iPhone... Cependant, lorsque je clique sur mon "activation code" que Apple m'a envoyer, j'ai un message d'erreur me disant qu'il n'ont pas été capable de m'identifier...
> Et je me trouve dans la même situation que "Dr_cube" avec le même message d'erreur...?
> 
> De plus, en lisant la doc Apple, il parle d'installer un certificats provenant du "iPhone developer portal" mais je vois pas où on le télécharge ce certificats...?
> ...



Oui, toute la plateforme en ligne pour le SDK est encore très bugguée (et je suis gentil). J'ai réussi à passer à travers et envoyer mon HelloWorld sur mon iPod Touch. Pour y arriver, tout ce que j'ai fait c'est prendre mon mal en patience.


----------



## Mala (23 Juillet 2008)

sigmanet15 a dit:


> "Your mobile device has encountered an unexpected error (0xE8000001) during the install phase: Verifying application
> Try disconnecting and powering off the device; then power the device on and reconnect it."


Pour transférer une appli sur un device, il est nécessaire d'avoir un compte "Standard Program" ou "Entreprise Program" comme l'indique bigmagic. Est-ce ton cas?

Après, lorsqu'on se logue, on a accès au portail via le bouton "Program Portal".

Dans l'interface, plutôt que d'utiliser les onglets "HowTo", je recommande vivement de télécharger le pdf "iPhone Developer Program Portal user Guide" qu'on trouve sur la page d'entrée du portail.

A partir de là, on peut générer les certificats nécessaires à l'upload sur son iPhone ou iPod Touch.


----------



## Mala (23 Juillet 2008)

macmaniaque a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'aider s'il vous plait?


Il y a peu être un problème avec ton compte. Le mieux c'est de les contacter.


----------



## Mala (23 Juillet 2008)

damien_t a dit:


> Oui, toute la plateforme en ligne pour le SDK est encore très bugguée (et je suis gentil). J'ai réussi à passer à travers et envoyer mon HelloWorld sur mon iPod Touch. Pour y arriver, tout ce que j'ai fait c'est prendre mon mal en patience.


J'ai constaté que lorsqu'on fait des Adds (devices, App IDs, etc) cela passe en pended et il faut généralement se reloguer pour que le status change et qu'on ait accès aux actions.


----------



## FabriceG (4 Août 2008)

Donc, histoire de bien enfoncer le clou dans ma tête de caboche, il faut absolument être un développeur payant à 99$ pour pouvoir tester une appli, même uniquement que sur son iPhone ?


----------



## Oishiiii (4 Août 2008)

J'ai pas encore était confronté au problème des 79 mais avec la sortie de Installer bientôt pour le firmware 2.0 il suffirait de créer son propre dépôt sur le net et installer son appli via Installer non?


----------



## FabriceG (4 Août 2008)

En effet, je voulais dire en laissant l'iPhone d'origine, sans jailbreak. Je n'ai pas envie de m'amuser à ça


----------



## damien_t (5 Août 2008)

FabriceG a dit:


> Donc, histoire de bien enfoncer le clou dans ma tête de caboche, il faut absolument être un développeur payant à 99$ pour pouvoir tester une appli, même uniquement que sur son iPhone ?



Oui. Tu peux tester dans le simulateur, mais si tu veux montrer à tes amis ton appli avec ton code sur ton ipod, tu dois donner ton argent à Apple. C'est vraiment mesquin, on est bien d'accord.

Dans l'autre sens, ce n'est pas forcément vrai. Si quelqu'un veut te faire tester (ou t'offrir) une de ses applications sur ton iPod, c'est possible (distribution Ad-Hoc qui ne fonctionne pas encore il me semble) sans que tu n'ais rien à payer.

D'ailleurs, en parlant de mesquinerie, tu devras aussi acheter la mise à jour de la version 1.1.4 -> 2.0 (ou 2.0.1 depuis aujourd'hui) EN PLUS de l'achat du SDK.


----------



## FabriceG (5 Août 2008)

ok merci pour ta réponse claire et limpide. Bon c'était juste pour essayer des applis sur mon iPhone ... je ne vais payer pour le faire ! Et le simulateur a un gros defaut : il ne réagit pas aux mouvements, et ne peut pas te localiser. Bon tant pis.


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de développer une appli pour iPhone/IPod. J'essaie de m'y retrouver un peu dans la barrière de blocages bureaucratiques mise en place par par Apple (dont l'administration Stalinienne aurait pu s'inspirer.  )

Si je veux faire béta-tester mon appli par différents utilisateurs sur iPhone/IPod, je dois faire comment ? C'est la distribution Ad-Hoc ?

Cordialement


----------



## Nicky Larson (17 Août 2008)

Dites voir, je viens d'acheter le programme, j'ai reçu un email de confirmation et ... rien.

Je peux rien télécharger, j'ai pas de clé, et le mail me fait pointer sur l'aide de l'apple store "téléchargement" et ça ne parle que de quicktime pro et autres trucs inutiles.

Dans mon profile apple store sous Téléchargement, j'ai une rubrique "Historique" avec "iPhone Developer Program Standard" et aucun liens.

La fête quoi ...


----------



## Nicky Larson (18 Août 2008)

Bon, à priori, ça prends plusieurs jours pour l'activation, les emails d'Apple sont bien inutiles, on comprends rien.

Ca fait pas très pro tout ça ...


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2008)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en train de développer une appli pour iPhone/IPod. J'essaie de m'y retrouver un peu dans la barrière de blocages bureaucratiques mise en place par par Apple (dont l'administration Stalinienne aurait pu s'inspirer.  )
> 
> ...




tu ne peux pas c'est relativement chiant nous on jailbreakait, puis on s'est paye une license chacun, ps: je n'ai pas eu la restriction car etant enregistre depuis un bout de temps


----------

